
Fortnite has been down for hours as millions of players stare at a black hole - theslurmmustflo
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/13/20909812/fortnite-down-black-hole-chapter-2-the-end
======
nefitty
I've never played this game so this is an outsider's understanding. It looks
like there was an in-game event involving an asteroid destroying the game
world. It created a black hole which leaked into the game's web presence,
including social media.

This was precluded by the initiation of a new storyline. Apparently, it all
may be leading to a massive update of the game. Players are eating it up.
Amazing PR stunt.

~~~
EnderMB
Cataclysmic events in online games are always a great watch.

One of the most memorable ones in recent history for me was in Final Fantasy
XIV. The original release of the game met with negative reviews, so Square
Enix decided to re-release it with fixes and a new story arc. I never played
it, but the video of the last few seconds on that server before transitioning
to the update is great.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgEg8kXmifo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgEg8kXmifo)

I don't play Fortnite, but the seasonal release cycle seems to work nicely for
games like this. It provides new content regularly, and means that you get to
see actual change in a game, rather than feature after feature until the game
is a bloated mess.

